# Come to Me - Psychedelic Rock / Classic Rock / Alternative Dance Funk



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey guys,


here's a song I wrote a while back. It's really psychedelic and groovy, sounds like it's from the 60s 70s feel with some wah-wah, neil young fills and heavy bass and spacing to get a galactic space sound. Check it out


[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/sensoryol/come-to-me[/soundcloud]
https://soundcloud.com/sensoryol/come-to-me


GENRES: Psychedelic rock, Classic rock, Stoner rock, Alternative Rock, Galactic dance funk


----------

